# Making a batter more sticky



## Bud9051

I'll be watching as I have had little success with my attempts at batter frying. Can you post a link t6o that batter recipe?

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Try dusting your fish with cornstarch first, just a light coat and shake off excess, then proceed as you usually do. Should help.

I used to make an AP flour, cornstarch, ice cold club soda batter for fish. Shallow fry. It was fantastic.

*1-2/3 cups all-purpose flour; more as needed 
1-1/2 cups cornstarch 
2 cups club soda *
Add whatever seasonings you like.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> I'll be watching as I have had little success with my attempts at batter frying. Can you post a link t6o that batter recipe?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bud



I'm very happy to give this gal a plug.  Shallow Fried Fish as this really simple batter is far better than all the convoluted recipes I found on the big recipe sites.

When cooked this made a fish eater out of my wife and that is after 40 years of trying to get her to eat it. She swears it is better than what the fast food fish places are selling. IMO that might be a stretch but it is good.

I suspect I may be using a bit more oil than she does. IMO you need the oil to 1/2 the thickness of your fish and that is what I do in an electric skillet set to 355 degrees. I stain and save the oil for next time.


----------



## XSleeper

It's been a long time since I worked (VERY briefly) as a fry cook at a steakhouse, but as I recall, things were first dipped in buttermilk, then in the spiced flour mixture then in the batter, back in the spiced flour, then back in the batter again before going into the fryer.


----------



## Colbyt

XSleeper said:


> It's been a long time since I worked (VERY briefly) as a fry cook at a steakhouse, but as I recall, things were first dipped in buttermilk, then in the spiced flour mixture then in the batter, back in the spiced flour, then back in the batter again before going into the fryer.



When we did Sole or Cod way back when using a cracker meal breading we used a similar process. Egg-milk dip, flour, egg-milk dip and coat with the breading.


----------



## Tymbo

Many years ago, I worked at Arthur Treacher's. We dipped frozen COD in a warm saltwater, then dusted with ground rice, then dipped in batter.


----------



## huesmann

All the technical info you wanted to know: Characterisation of deep-fried batter and breaded coatings


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger has the batter. Corn starch is the key. No eggs. However, I use beer instead of soda water and some salt.
I also deep fry. This is the best way for a batter. If you want to fry in a little oil, bread instead.
For batter fried foods, they go into a fryer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

very timely post !!
I will be cooking up some Swai tomorrow for lunch.
I normally add a healthy dose of Old Bay seasoning to the cornmeal breading.
it's time for a change: Tempura style fried fish it is !!!!
(Swai, by any other name, is still Swai. . . . so whatever you can do to add flavor is a bonus).
cheese grits, hush puppies and fries also help.


----------



## Nik333

I had to look up swai. . .









Swai Fish: Should You Eat or Avoid It?


Swai fish is both affordable and pleasant tasting, but many people are unaware of concerns surrounding its production. This article gives you the facts about swai fish, helping you decide whether to eat or avoid it.




www.healthline.com













Swai Fish Horror Show


Find out which fish is most likely to be involved in swai fish seafood fraud. (Plus, you may be paying more for a filthy fish.)




draxe.com


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> wooleybooger has the batter. Corn starch is the key. No eggs. However, I use beer instead of soda water and some salt.
> I also deep fry. This is the best way for a batter. If you want to fry in a little oil, bread instead.
> For batter fried foods, they go into a fryer.


Well I said shallow fry but I use just enough oil to float the product so I guess it's actually deep frying.


----------



## Startingover

Used to like Long John Silver. None close by now. Still remember first time I tried vinegar of their fish. Sounded strange but I loved it.


----------



## wooleybooger

First time we had fish and chips was at a bar/restaurant in Durango, CO. Battered cod strips with chips (french fries), served with London Pub malt vinegar. That was a first for vinegar on fish for us also. It's a staple now.


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> Used to like Long John Silver. None close by now. Still remember first time I tried vinegar of their fish. Sounded strange but I loved it.


We have two each about 15 miles from our house.
I get the fish basket. Two fish pieces, fries and hush puppies. I love it and use the vinegar.
I keep malt vinegar in the fridge just for fish and its good on fries too. I buy the same kind as them too.
Malt vinegar is the ketchup in England.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Colby: well - Fish-n-Chips tempura style wasn't my best - but filled the need.
I used a double boiler type of ice water setup but the batter was a little too thick.
(the batter stuck to the dusted fish sticks better than Elmer's Glue to little girls pigtails).
dusted fingerling fish sticks in cornstarch along with some broccoli florets and dredged in the batter.
I'll stick with my tried-n-true cornmeal breading. (everything else was great)


----------



## Colbyt

John Smith_inFL said:


> Colby: well - Fish-n-Chips tempura style wasn't my best - but filled the need.
> I used a double boiler type of ice water setup but the batter was a little too thick.
> (the batter stuck to the dusted fish sticks better than Elmer's Glue to little girls pigtails).
> dusted fingerling fish sticks in cornstarch along with some broccoli florets and dredged in the batter.
> I'll stick with my tried-n-true cornmeal breading. (everything else was great)
> 
> View attachment 641849
> 
> 
> View attachment 641851
> 
> 
> View attachment 641852


Actually you fish looks good.

While I thought Wooley's suggestion was spot on I did not use it because of prior problems with dusting batter dipped fish.

We also had it last night and this is what I did:
80G AP flour
20G corn starch
1 tsp baking powder
salt to your taste (for us that was 1/2+ tsp)
scant 1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup cold tap water

Used the hand mixer and the whip attachment to make sure the batter was well mixed.

This made enough batter to coat 1 lb of fillets but there was not a lot left over for crumblies. 

That ration worked very well for us and should double with no problem


----------



## John Smith_inFL

what would be the difference if you left out the baking powder ?
(that may have been one of my problems - I forgot the baking powder)
and it sort of made like a dough cocoon that sort of boiled the fish in a blanket.
although the flavor was great - the crispiness could have been much better.
my wife is the pro when it comes to batter - I very rarely use it.
and when I do, it comes out of the bag you buy in the store.


----------



## Nik333

Although, I'm usually a scratch cook, I do use this, it's in the regular grocery stores, here -









Hime Tempura Batter Mix - 10oz


Read reviews and buy Hime Tempura Batter Mix - 10oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com


----------



## J. V.

John Smith_inFL said:


> what would be the difference if you left out the baking powder ?
> (that may have been one of my problems - I forgot the baking powder)
> and it sort of made like a dough cocoon that sort of boiled the fish in a blanket.
> although the flavor was great - the crispiness could have been much better.
> my wife is the pro when it comes to batter - I very rarely use it.
> and when I do, it comes out of the bag you buy in the store.


This batter actually has Chinese roots. The corn starch is the tell all.
Chinese restaurants fry the batter covered foods twice. The first fry is to set the batter and they allow it to cool. This speeds up service.
They then put them back in to crisp them up.
I am not suggesting you have to do this. I am just saying how they do it.
I personally like to do the traditional breading using Panko. Very crispy.


----------

